
Electricity deters antibiotic-resistant bacterial infections - tacass
https://newatlas.com/electricity-wound-dressing-bacterial-biofilms/59754/
======
gordo4
I wonder how similar this is to a Rife machine.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Rife](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Rife)

